# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Alternatives to rising price of merbau

## Planned LScape

Hey all 
Lately I have had continued calls for merbau screens, decks etc,but these continual price rises make merbau a very expensive option.  
Just over 2 months ago I got a load of merbau 90mm decking timbers for $3.35 per metre, this week the cheapest price is $5.30, with another rise due next week and then more after that. Virtually no discount either, the yards are stocking it with next to no markup just to supply customers. 
Ringing around yesterday some timber supplies aren't even going to get any more merbau in, given that the rise has been so sharp. Some have Yellow Balau but most say that it is rubbish, some dont even bother to stock it. Others are trying a new one called Malas 
Has anyone tried any other timbers, reasonably priced but durable enough to be used for external applications in deckings etc require? And what are the local timbers like price wise? 
Cheers
Rod

----------


## glock40sw

Tallowood, Grey Ironbark, New England Blackbutt, Spotted Gum.

----------


## Planned LScape

How are the pricing of these compared to Merbau?

----------


## 2x4

Malas. 
Means lazy in indonesian. 
A totaly useless piece of trivia for you. 
But maybe if you ask for some of that "lazy indo timber", you might get it on the cheap
.http://www.narangbatimbers.com.au/vi...ection=DECKING

----------


## Dusty

Perhaps you could look at recycled materials.  Urban Salvage

----------


## seamus1

A friend of mine did a large deck in reeded bamboo looks absolutely stunning ,  not sure how much it was tho but very enviro friendly  compared to Indo rainforrest timbers.

----------


## newflyer

G'day Rod, 
Not sure if it's any help, but when I was talking about my planned deck to one of the staff at Bunnings on Thursday night (and whinging about how little $$$ I had to play with), he suggested I wait until late January to buy the decking. When I asked why, he explained that the price of merbau will rise towards/over $5m during the peak DIY season (ie, chrissy holidays) and return to normal (whatever that is - I dunno!) after that time.  
Newflyer

----------


## Planned LScape

Some suppliers have said that the current prise rise is due to a shortage of merbau coming out of Indo at the moment, with a hold up of logging. I guess next year may see it drop in price again but then again Indonesia is under increasing pressure to lessen it's rate of logging.

----------


## Gaza

we just brought a heap of 90mm aust hardwood decking for $3.20+gst,  
i know blackbutt is 90mm $4.00 +GST at my local timber yard, spotted gum is around $5.00 
nothing wrong with yellow balu except its not an aust timber

----------


## Planned LScape

The blackbutt sounds a good price, just need a sample to show people 
A few have mentioned that yellow balau is imported green and thus warps and splinters a lot more than merbau, even though it is of similar species. I havent used it as yet, but the look isnt too bad. It isnt a hell of a lot different than merbau. They reckon if you use it to screw it down rather than nail, then sand and seal it straight away

----------


## Gaza

merbau is sold both kiln dried and air dired, i think that most balu is kd, grap a mouister meter to check if un sure. 
not sure were you can get blackbutt down there but you can get a sample of it from any flooring place.

----------


## Planned LScape

Cheers Gaz

----------


## glock40sw

A lot of the imported species are going up in price due to the sudden increased effort to stop illegal logging. The S.E.asian countries are under pressure to stop it. Thus the supply is drying up, so prices are rising. 
Most of the illegally supplied timber is coming to Australia. So, by buying Merbau you may well be helping the illegal loggers who clear fall the forests rather than selective logging as used here in NSW and other states.

----------


## russall

Hi,  I too am about to build a deck and kicking myself that I ahve left it till now to buy the wood.  My timber yard has just gone from $3.75 to $6.65 for Kwila!   :Shock:  
The other two options are Kapur and Spotted Gum. 
Which of these two choices are good, I've tried to search and found no real good info.
I used 40m2 of Kwila on my last build and I thought it was great, but I just can;t stretch to $6.65 a meter!
Do the alternatives have to be bled like Kwila?  What are the disadvatages of the choices?   I can;t do pine!!! 
Thanks,

----------


## russall

Decision time... 
Yellow Balau for $3.65pm
Kapur  $3.75pm. 
I have been told that yellow Balau is closly related to kwila and is a good choice.  The colour is not as good and it does not bleed as much,  Any thoughts? 
ps.  Sorry for teh Hijacking, but it's in topic!

----------


## glock40sw

Spotted Gum has been used for decking for the last 100 years or so. You will not get better timber than SG. 
It will out last all the other imported schit.

----------


## russall

Thanks Trev. I was getting nervous putting down money on a wood I had not used or heard much about before. 
Spotted Gum it is.

----------


## Planned LScape

I saw another timber today at a Mitre 10 store which was the closest looking to merbau I had seen, and was even denser. Just a bit less obvious woodgrain in it. But I'll be buggered if I can remember the name, even after asking 3 times!

----------


## ZoomJC

According to http://www.dpi.qld.gov.au/cps/rde/dp...9_ENA_HTML.htm 
Kapur is not termite resistent, and from otherposts here, I have gathered that yellow balau is not highly regarded. I will be looking at Spotted Gum for my soon-to be built deck I think - after initially wanting merbau/kwila. Any idea about what spotted gum is going for now?

----------


## want2learn

I went to Bunnings to check the prices last week, i thought my mate was having me on with the prices he told me. Anyway i checked a timber yard in Oakleigh and they still had 70mm for $2.75. I forgot to check the 90mm  :Doh: .
A chippy told me that he uses Batu as a substitute to merbau (not sure what its like though)

----------


## Jonw

> Any idea about what spotted gum is going for now?

  I was quoted $4.39+GST for 86mm, against $4.73+GST for 90mm Merbau from the same yard.  Depending on the size of deck, there's probably not much difference, but as others have said, SG is bloody good stuff.  :2thumbsup: 
Hope that helps.

----------


## russall

In Brisbane, I just paid $3.85pm for my spotted gum against $6.65 for any imports such as kwila. 
I'd have loved to have used Kwila again, but now I'm used to the idea of SG I'm looking forward to using it.

----------


## kevvy

> In Brisbane, I just paid $3.85pm for my spotted gum

  Would you kindly tell me what size spotted gum you paid ? I am trying to decide wheither go for Mebau or spotted Gum. 
The cheapest spotted gum I find is $6.00 per metre , Merbau is $5.00 both based on 90 x 19 
I would take spotted gum if I can find for $3.85 in Sydney. Anyone know ???

----------


## Gaza

> Would you kindly tell me what size spotted gum you paid ? I am trying to decide wheither go for Mebau or spotted Gum. 
> The cheapest spotted gum I find is $6.00 per metre , Merbau is $5.00 both based on 90 x 19 
> I would take spotted gum if I can find for $3.85 in Sydney. Anyone know ???

  not 100% sure but warrangah had it lot cheaper then 6 bucks, give them a call on
 9981 3733

----------


## russall

I'm in Brisbane and the Spotted Gum at 86x19 @ $3.85pm. 
Not sure if I'm allowed to mention a supplier here, but my order is in the oven cooking and is still about 3 weeks away.

----------


## M.K

> G'day Rod, 
> Not sure if it's any help, but when I was talking about my planned deck to one of the staff at Bunnings on Thursday night (and whinging about how little $$$ I had to play with), he suggested I wait until late January to buy the decking. When I asked why, he explained that the price of merbau will rise towards/over $5m during the peak DIY season (ie, chrissy holidays) and return to normal (whatever that is - I dunno!) after that time.  
> Newflyer

  I was lucky, I purchased my timber (900 lm) of Merbau in Winter here in Canberra and paid $3.34 per lm. Ive now got to go and source some of the wide stuff for the tops of the Rails

----------


## Planned LScape

A local supplier has got a load of Belian in, which is of similar colour to Merbau but very hard. Trouble is all these alternative timbers we dont know much about yet as they arent as widespread used

----------


## Terrian

> A local supplier has got a load of Belian in, which is of similar colour to Merbau but very hard. Trouble is all these alternative timbers we dont know much about yet as they arent as widespread used

  seems promising though:  http://www.aboutgoodwood.info/page.asp?Subject_ID=130  http://www.nafi.com.au/timbertalk/index.html#results

----------


## Jaydon Landon

> Cheers Gaz

  Hi.....,we just had hardwoods put in 5 months ago ($27k)and under the area rugs is major fading. Has anyone else had this problem. Does anybody know about wood floors? What should we expect the company to do to make it right? The cleaning and moving process was a ...... HELP.....!

----------


## Gaza

> Hi.....,we just had hardwoods put in 5 months ago ($27k)and under the area rugs is major fading. Has anyone else had this problem. Does anybody know about wood floors? What should we expect the company to do to make it right? The cleaning and moving process was a ...... HELP.....!

  
most warrantys say that if you cover your floor with rugs then if will discolour with sun light.

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

Just ran warringah timbers 90 x19. 
Merbau -  $4.45
                                                   SG          $4.45
                                                 Blackbutt $4.00 all Plus GST 
Looks like the price is coming down, however I think that everyone -especially contractors and specifiers have to think about the consequences of supporting unsustainable logging practices in SE Asia, energy consumption of transportation etc and start buying local. 
Its all well and good saying how green you are...actions speak louder than words -  until recently I have been using Merbau also but I've decided buy Aussie Hardwoods from now on.

----------


## rod1949

An alternative to timber is a composite board which are virtually maintenance free.

----------


## robbie1977

> Decision time... 
> Yellow Balau for $3.65pm
> Kapur $3.75pm. 
> I have been told that yellow Balau is closly related to kwila and is a good choice. The colour is not as good and it does not bleed as much, Any thoughts? 
> ps. Sorry for teh Hijacking, but it's in topic!

  
I'm also sorry for hijacking, but i have heard conflicting info on the janka scale of yellow balau. Does anyone know the rating?

----------


## ger

http://www.graysonline.com.au/lot.asp?LOT_ID=3172496  
PACK OF 567 LM  70X19 MERBAU DECKING KILN DRIED -  315 PCS @ 1.8(SN:S215292)(109915 - 2) 				   
currently at  <table style="width: 175px; height: 38px;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td valign="top" width="50%" nowrap="nowrap">
</td> 					<td valign="top" width="50%" align="left"> 					AUD$ 1,199 					</td></tr></tbody></table>

----------


## nicko

My local timber place says that it is the falling Aussie dollar that has caused their imported timber prices to go up...

----------


## Planned LScape

I had to get some merbau the other day to do an extra few panels on a job I did a while back 
i got the 90mm boards from Bunnings...and I must say I'm a bit suss on the timber. The wood is certainly that brown/red of merbau, but the reddish tinge looks more like stain and is very evident on the end of the board. The strap marks where the bunch was tied together is light yellow, as is inside when it is cut. The surface is also a bit rough and is easier to drive a nail in than the other merbau I got, which leads me to think it's maybe Yellow Belau with a red stain. The stain is different to normal merbau tannin stains, this is like a bought variety.  
If it is a substitute timber someone doing the dodgy....

----------


## UteMad

> I had to get some merbau the other day to do an extra few panels on a job I did a while back 
> i got the 90mm boards from Bunnings...and I must say I'm a bit suss on the timber. The wood is certainly that brown/red of merbau, but the reddish tinge looks more like stain and is very evident on the end of the board. The strap marks where the bunch was tied together is light yellow, as is inside when it is cut. The surface is also a bit rough and is easier to drive a nail in than the other merbau I got, which leads me to think it's maybe Yellow Belau with a red stain. The stain is different to normal merbau tannin stains, this is like a bought variety.  
> If it is a substitute timber someone doing the dodgy....

  
Bunnings stuff has DNA tested ingraved in the edge of the boards now so i dont thhink they would risk a substitute unless the stoore has stuffed up... the red on the boards as you say varies from board to board as does the colour whether its been exposed to the light or not... clean it with deck cleaner and see if it does have the little yellow tell tale fleck in the grain pour .. to cut it and see yellow is norm 
cheers utemad

----------


## nicko

Not trying to hijack but I bought Kapur 90x19 at a good price and there was some scratching on it. A light sand gets it off, but it sort of loses the reddy/brown colour and goes white. Is this normal?

----------


## Jonw

For my deck, the pricing is pretty even currently between 90mm Merbau and 135mm Spotted Gum.  Now I like the colour of the spotted gum better, but is there anything else I should be aware of, either with that timber or that board width? 
Thanks, Jon

----------


## ZoomJC

Spotted gum generally a superior timber, most would agree. Anyone know how much SG is going for in Adelaide now. The day of deck building draws near...

----------


## Pursya

> Hi.....,we just had hardwoods put in 5 months ago ($27k)and under the area rugs is major fading. Has anyone else had this problem. Does anybody know about wood floors? What should we expect the company to do to make it right? The cleaning and moving process was a ...... HELP.....!

  I'm a bit late in replying, but I feel the need to point out the problem with your floor is not a problem.
There is no "major fading" underneath your rugs. What is happening is that the floor not covered by rug is darkening. A very natural occurence.
Take the rug away and in a couple of months you will have a floor that does not have patches.

----------


## russall

After building a 40m2 deck with Merbau, I was nearvous about having to use Spotted Gum as it was a unknown to me.  Now that I'm half way through a 24m2 on the front of my house I'm converted!! 
Compared to the Merbau, it's so much nicer to work with, cuts and drills cleaner, my hands arn't covered in Tanins at the end of the day.  It's so much straighter than the Merbau I previously used and is a sinch to get perfect lines with and I love the variation of the colours too. 
my 2c.

----------


## ZoomJC

Anyone know where I can get about 400lm of 90x19 spotted gum in Adelaide? There seems to be a shortage of the stuff here.

----------

